# feuille d'imposition



## nath90 (5 Août 2022)

bonjour, je viens de recevoir ma feuille d'imposition et ils ne m'ont pas fait l'abattement que je fait chaque année, donc j'ai tel et au bout de 20 minutes j'ai eu quelqu'un qui ma donné un rdv telephonique la semaine prochaine, j'espere que je pourrais réussir a corriger ma déclaration je suis sur de moi je pense que la personne qui a saisie mes informations à fait une erreur, j'espere juste que pour la caf j'aurais le temps de corriger l'erreur j'avais une déclaration papier le soucis c'est que je ne retrouve pas la feuille de mes calculs la galere si il faut tout refaire, quelqu'un as t'il deja eu ce probleme?


----------



## Pioupiou (5 Août 2022)

Bonjour 
Désolée pour vous mais moi cela fait  plus de 20 ans que je teledeclare mon avis d'imposition et donc jamais d'erreur.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (5 Août 2022)

Bonjour

Perso j ai toujours fait déclaration papier et jamais eu d erreur pour cette année je sais pas car j ai pas encore reçu

Je pense que vous aller pouvoir faire la rectification quand vous aurez  votre rdv tel avec les impôts


----------



## isa19 (6 Août 2022)

bonjour,
ce n'est pas au impôts de calculer votre abattement,  c'est à vous de mettre votre salaire abattement déduit et après dans l'autre case montant de l'abattement, l'erreur vient peut-être de là.


----------



## Pioupiou (6 Août 2022)

Effectivement cette année la manière de déclarer était différente  de l'année dernière. L'erreur vient peut-être de là.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (6 Août 2022)

Pioupiou en version papier il y avait rien de différents de l année dernière


----------



## Pioupiou (6 Août 2022)

Un conseil il faut archiver vos calcul et garder les justificatifs trois ans car en cas de contrôle fiscal ils peuvent remonter sur trois années comme c'est arrivé à une de mes collègues.


----------



## Ladrine 10 (6 Août 2022)

J'ai une collègue à qui ces arrivé il y a quelques années
Ça été hyper compliqué a régler le problème avec les impôts
Et il a fallu qu'elle paie avant de ce faire rembourser et comme plein de choses et calculer avec le revenu fiscal de référence ça été très très compliqué pour elle et ça a duré un bout de temps
J'espère pour vous que vous trouverez une solution rapide avec les impôts


----------



## nath90 (7 Août 2022)

j'ai un entretien telephonique la semaine prochaine de 15 minutes pas plus!!! je fais mon abatement tous les ans je corrige  sur ma feuille jamais de soucis sauf  cette année et je ne paye pas d'impot, le probleme cesst que je ne retrouve pas la feuille de mes calculs j'espere qu'il garde nos déclarations


----------



## ChantalGoya (12 Août 2022)

2 ans de suite que le service des déclarations traitent mal ma télédéclaration en zappant totalement la case "du revenu corrigé"....
Cette année, le système était différent et tout à super bien fonctionnait.

Du coup, avec ma déclaration + les 2 qui ne sont pas justes, je vais me rendre chez eux et leur demander de corriger. J'espère que cela se fera enfin car j'ai payé bien plus qu'il ne fallait.

Mais c'est contraignant, fatigant et parfois humiliant....
Une employée s'est permise une fois de me faire une remarque "avec ce que vous gagnez, c'est sur que vous payez des impôts. Et encore, vous venez vous plaindre ". Ben non madame, mon revenu n'est pas celui-ci..... Mais après abattement, "juste" ça.


----------



## Griselda (12 Août 2022)

Il y a longtemps déjà que j'entends des mise en garde car de plus en plus les impôts aimeraient pouvoir faire sauter notre avantage fiscale car pour un certain nombre d'entre nous, oui nous serions imposables et c'est un beau manque à gagner pour l’administration.

Certes j'entends et comprends qu'il peut être frustrant de se dire qu'une AM avec X revenu ne paie pas d'impôts alors que si ce revenu était issu d'une autre profession elle en paierait. Mais il ne faut pas oublier que:

- ce régime fiscale a été mis en place lors de l'établissement du système d'Agrément pour encourager les Nounous à accepter de rentrer dans le rang du travail déclaré en lui garantissant qu'elle ne serait pas imposable pour autant
- cet argument a pesé lourd dans la balance, en faveur de l'Agrément, qui par ailleurs les a soumis à des obligations diverses mais surtout à limiter le nombre d'enfant pouvant être sous sa responsabilité: moins d'enfant c'est moins de revenu donc il ne manquerait plus que ça qu'en prime elle serait imposable! Aucune n'aurait accepté le deal.
- pour faire fonctionner les aides aux PE, l'AM ne peut pas dépasser non plus un certain plafond/jr/enft, limitant encore son revenu, sans le régime fiscale spécifique, l'équation ne tiendrait plus

...

Bref, oui on peut rencontrer quelque grognon qui jalouse notre niche fiscale mais il faut savoir répondre: et vous, accepteriez vous de travailler chez vous, imposer à votre famille que votre domicile ne vous "appartiennent" pas vraiment à cause aussi bien des agencements sécuritaires obligatoires que des va et vient incessants des Familles pour lesquelles vous travailleriez, que vous soyez obligé pour être un métier viable d'imposer ceci durant plus de 50h/semaines, de peiner à se faire remplacer pour consulter un médecin,  sans parler de la très grande précarité d'un contrat rompable en 2 à 4 semaines sans raisons ET être imposable? Bien sur que non!


----------



## nath90 (14 Août 2022)

du coup apres entretien téléphonique j'ai du faire un mail pour les autoriser a corrigez, apparament ce serait moi qui me suis trompée, je suis moyennement convaincue,  mais bon !! en espérant que ce ne soit pas trop long, la personne au tel n y connaissait rien en assmatt comme d'habitude donc j'attends le traitement de ma demande


----------

